# Long - Ultra Light rod



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd like to get a longer lightweight rod for panfish hole hoping. Think a 30" or 32" would be nice so i'm not sitting or standing right over top the hole. Would not work in the shanty but think it would really be nice standing... maybe give a little more reach when lifting a bait away to get the crappie to follow. But i want it light so i'm not ripping their lips off on the hookset. All the rods i am seeing at that length go up to medium or medium light weight though. Anyone know of any options out there or do i need to find something custom?


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Frostbite fishing makes a medallion series dipstick 39L for $89.99.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

They also have a few other 36L and in burnt series a 39L for $45.99. A lot of different options of stiffness and length on there website.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

13 fishing website has tickle stick 38”L for $60. Looks to be only one over 32”+ in light action.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

They have quite a few light action 30–32”


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> I'd like to get a longer lightweight rod for panfish hole hoping. Think a 30" or 32" would be nice so i'm not sitting or standing right over top the hole. Would not work in the shanty but think it would really be nice standing... maybe give a little more reach when lifting a bait away to get the crappie to follow. But i want it light so i'm not ripping their lips off on the hookset. All the rods i am seeing at that length go up to medium or medium light weight though. Anyone know of any options out there or do i need to find something custom?


before i used shantie i used 6'6" MM,it work good,loosen drag and you can not rip lips.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I picked up a 32" clam rod thing is nice


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Believe it or not I’ve heard for the price, those HT Enterprises Ice Blue rods aren’t too bad. And for $11 what do you got to lose? They make an UL 30 or 36”. I love me a good quality rod too now don’t get me wrong. Just something to consider.









HT Enterprises Ice Blue Super Flex Ice Fishing Rod


The HT Enterprises Ice Blue Super Flex Ice Fishing Rod features a corkalon handle and black rings. Find these great HT Enterprises ice rods at FishUSA.




www.fishusa.com


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> Believe it or not I’ve heard for the price, those HT Enterprises Ice Blue rods aren’t too bad. And for $11 what do you got to lose? They make an UL 30 or 36”. I love me a good quality rod too now don’t get me wrong. Just something to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love my HT Ice Blue. My go-to panfish rod.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Never thought to look at 13 Fishing's site, i was looking around some of my normal distributors and just wasn't seeing what i wanted. Never gave a thought to FishUSA either.... and i have an account there. duh.

I went through all of my ice rods and i do have a 28" and a 30" rod, but they are far from lightweight. Think i might actually like to go a little longer out to the 36" length. I do have a St. Croix rod i spent more on and is one of my favorites. I also have an HT Ice Blue combo i think i picked up from Walmart many years ago. It is definitely an ultra light rod and bends in 2 with a 6" bluegill.  I have no complaints about it. Hmmm.... what to do.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

or you could try mudhole.com and build your own


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

After looking at my options a little more, there is not a lot to choose from, but there are a couple. Thanks for the info and opinions. The only true ultra light that is currently in stock is the 36" HT Ice Blue rod for $11.99 from FishUSA. That is a painless purchase right there. FishUSA also carries the St. Croix Mojo rod in 36" light weight, but currently out of stock. I think the St. Croix would be my first choice if it was available. I have a 28" version in the medium light weight and love it. 13Fishing has a 37" Widow Maker Hole Hopper light weight in stock.... for $80! Ouch. Dang does it look nice though. Frostbite fishing has 2 light weight ones at 36" or 39" for $50. but not sure if they are in stock or not.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Frostbite: The company is pimped by all the cool kids but their stuff is NEVER in stock. 

My friend bought a 36(?)" Tuned Up Custom Bullwhip. You'll pry it out of his cold, dead hands when he dies. It's the best panfish rod I've ever used on the ice. The hype is real....


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> The only true ultra light that is currently in stock is the 36" HT Ice Blue rod for $11.99 from FishUSA. That is a painless purchase right there.


Lol if you're like me you'll find an excuse to spend an extra $48 so you don't have to pay shipping ha! At that point you may as well get a higher end rod! Always something...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

@BFG - I had to go check out the TunedUp custom rods, damn you! Now i have another option on the high end side. Those do look nice. They have 2 different panfish rods available up to 36" and can go full custom with the split handle for just a little more $.

@1MoreKast - I really need to avoid the tackle section when there is something specific i am looking for. I end up buying more stuff that i really don't need. haha My bucket of crap seems to get heavier every other trip i make.

On a side note..... i need to start figuring out how to sneak this into the credit card bill undetected.....


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

BFG said:


> Frostbite: The company is pimped by all the cool kids but their stuff is NEVER in stock.
> 
> My friend bought a 36(?)" Tuned Up Custom Bullwhip. You'll pry it out of his cold, dead hands when he dies. It's the best panfish rod I've ever used on the ice. The hype is real....


Was just offering sites that had in stock light and ultra light rods that I personally seen in stock on there websites...Have no dog in the fight between 13fishing and whether or not frostbite is being pumped by the cool kids but I think I would trust a company out of Canada (frostbite) for ice fishing gear over a company based out of Clearwater Florida(13fishing). Lot of ice down there in Clearwater.... And it’s pretty easy to tell if something is in stock or not on there website it says sold out if not in stock. LOL. For never being stocked they have a lot on there website that is in stock. It’s the millennials and cool young peoples fault pimping it though give me a break. We’re here to blame or ridicule though for all things


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

King-Fish said:


> Was just offering sites that had in stock light and ultra light rods that I personally seen in stock on there websites...Have no dog in the fight between 13fishing and whether or not frostbite is being pumped by the cool kids but I think I would trust a company out of Canada (frostbite) for ice fishing gear over a company based out of Clearwater Florida(13fishing). Lot of ice down there in Clearwater.... And it’s pretty easy to tell if something is in stock or not on there website it says sold out if not in stock. LOL. For never being stocked they have a lot on there website that is in stock. It’s the millennials and cool young peoples fault pimping it though give me a break. We’re here to blame or ridicule though for all things


I'm not quite sure what happened with the cool kids, as originally I believe Frostbite was a partnership between Aaron Wiebe, Jay Siemens, Clayton Schick, Sam Sobi, and the Fish-n-More guys (Murry and Marshall). I wonder if Jay Siemens didn't buy them all out? Jay is the only one that I see pimping their stuff now, although Wiebe has sort of fallen off the literal map (just posted a video last week for the first time since December?). Jay also now seems to be the one with the most glitter and glam, and the production of his videos is top notch (watch his fly fishing stuff...it's amazing). Wiebe also went through the ice and damn near died....so that probably has more to do with it than anything. 

I always got the impression that Wiebe was the product designer (lures and rods) and Siemens was the business brain behind the operation. The rest of the guys were just product pimpers. I've never thought Jay to be a fish slayer....that has always been in my mind Wiebe. They make a good combo, but I don't hear them speaking of one another at all anymore (used to see them together a lot). 

I'm sure the Frostbite products are quality. I see A LOT of guys running the Dinner Bells for walleyes and perch. 

The only reason I mentioned the Tickle Stick is because I personally own two of them. They are built very well and do a fine job on panfish. Florida company or not....they broke the market on the necessity of using a spring bobber.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Food for thought. Might sound too easy. I made one from upper section of a cheap Shakespeare 6 ft rod. Cut the base off and re drilled and used good epoxy to re connect the upper section into the but of the rod. Think I have 10 bucks in it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I use 30" rods in the flip-over, but use 36" rods when fishing outside (also use them vertical jigging from the kayak). There are plenty of noodle rod choices. I use a TUCR Bullwhip, but there is very little difference (other than aesthetics) with other noodles. I also use 36" Thornebros quiversticks.....now, if you are looking for a UL "feel" rod.....I cannot suggest a better rod for small tungsten jigs.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Check out ACC Crappie stix. I bought 32" light action a few weeks ago. Liked it soo much i just ordered another one yesterday. No reason to spend crazy money on a panfish rod imo.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is what I ended up with. Sure like how it feels and can't wait to get it out on the ice! The flat tip looks like it is going to be awesome. 

























































Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad you found one. I picked up a beaver dam 32-in glass noodle that has an awesome sensitive tip. Perfect for seeing the light bite without messing around with a spring bobber. Great price also at around $20.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You chose wisely Attica. My son hammered the gills this weekend with his 28" Tickle stick.


----------

